# How long did you spend learning to drive?



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

I had my very first driving lesson today. I'm wondering how many hours I should get in practicing before going scheduling my driving test? I'm 26 years old and wanted to learn sooner. But I'm working on it now. I'm doing surprisingly better than I thought I would. I was very nervous about trying it because I've watched someone else learning years ago and they were so jerky. The first 10 minutes were rough, but smooth sailing from there so far. Still, I want to be realistic. I haven't learned parallel parking yet, but I was backing into spaces by the end of the hour. 

How long did it take you to learn how to drive? Should I schedule the driver's test now and cram for it? Or be patient?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

If you are talking about the US, the test is not that hard.

I took a test in California a few years ago but I haven't driven a single time afterwards. I think you should take the test if you think you are already capable of doing everything that will be tested. Then it would be just a matter of not feeling nervous. I remembered not being tested parallel parking, which was lucky.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

uncertain said:


> If you are talking about the US, the test is not that hard.
> 
> I took a test in California a few years ago but I haven't driven a single time afterwards. I think you should take the test if you think you are already capable of doing everything that will be tested. Then it would be just a matter of not feeling nervous. I remembered not being tested parallel parking, which was lucky.


I'm in Canada and I'm of the understanding they always test for parallel parking.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

2 days last decade, 2 days this decade  Bored...


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, I'm a 19 year old ISFP, and I still haven't learned. However, the issue has nothing to do with my personality type, but a neurological disability that I was born with. I was born with a very mild case of right-sided Spastic Hemiplegic Cerebral Palsy, which affects my visual spatial tracking skills and ability to drive a normal car. I got my learner's permit last spring, but it has expired since then. I also had practiced learning how to drive a car with modifications, such as a left foot accelerator and a steering knob. I was making gradual progress, though I had some trouble making turns without going over curbs at times, and feel like I could potentially learn how to drive with regular practice. However, it's not cheap to rent a car that I can practice with regularly for that long, and both of my parents work. I'm in college, and live close enough to home to be picked up and go back on weekends and breaks. However, I want the the independent ability of being able to get myself from point a to point b safely, so I'm not giving up on getting my driver's license yet, and plan on retaking the permit test and practicing driving in a car with adaptations again over my long summer break this year. I know deep down that I can learn to drive if I really set my mind to it, and I'm not giving up this easily.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Relative to other places Australia seems to have gotten fairly strict on driving.
I was required to fill out a log book for 120+ hours of supervised driving with some of those hours in wet or night time conditions, before being allowed to apply for my probationary license.


----------



## CosmicSiren (Apr 18, 2015)

I got my license at 16 and California requires drivers under the age of 18 to have 50 hours of certified driving practice. So... I guess it took me 50 hours? Haha. I took the driving test and passed. Now, to become the _good_ driver that I am today (be *completely* comfortable parallel parking, etc), took at least a year of driving.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I got my learner's permit twice but I couldn't bring myself to go through with actually getting my license because I hate driving. I also have poor depth perception so that makes driving more difficult. Unfortunately, in order to ride motorcycle I need to have a driver's license first, so I sort of regret not sucking it up and getting it when I was already half finished.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Twitchie:16557914 said:


> uncertain said:
> 
> 
> > If you are talking about the US, the test is not that hard.
> ...


If thats whats bugging you, just go somewhere isolated, put down a couple cones or trash cans and practice. Otherwise, Id just go for it.

Just make sure you study up on the traffic laws and during the test, maintain a mindset that youre actually on the road. When I took mine here in the states, I screwed up the last part because they put me in a hypothetical parked on a hill scenario, while we were sitting in a flat space and I forgot to use the e-brake.


----------



## gnargnar (Apr 28, 2015)

I took drivers ed as a teen, and the requirement for testing for my license at the time was 10 hours with an instructor and 40 hours of practice with an adult. I did this in about three months and went for my license and got it on the first try. It's incredibly easy and no biggie.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

Wellsy said:


> Relative to other places Australia seems to have gotten fairly strict on driving.
> I was required to fill out a log book for 120+ hours of supervised driving with some of those hours in wet or night time conditions, before being allowed to apply for my probationary license.


once you get your p's you can do hectic skids in coles car park like a tuff habib


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Sman said:


> once you get your p's you can do hectic skids in coles car park like a tuff habib


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Began in november, paid for an accelerated license. Still doin it, altho I did 25 hours already but my overall is kinda bad since I have troubles usin the left foot appropriately and well from what I ve understood I'm a reckless learner :laughing:

Just really isn't my cup of tea, checking every kind of "what can happen now" thing just drain me completely when doin it. Fucking short attention spans


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't get my drivers license until I was 28, but it only took four one hour lessons to become proficient enough to pass the test. I never learned to parallel park though, not something that's needed a lot around here.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> Relative to other places Australia seems to have gotten fairly strict on driving.
> I was required to fill out a log book for 120+ hours of supervised driving with some of those hours in wet or night time conditions, before being allowed to apply for my probationary license.


Wow, I got my license via 6 log book lessons (last was a double), and maybe 30-50 hours driving with family members with my learners permit. 
I also had the most laid-back and awesome ESTP driving instructor ever, but I won't rub it in anymore. :wink:

"Don't speed through towns, cops usually set up their radar guns just around blind corners to catch you". "when overtaking, just floor it to pass in less time". "When driving in the hills on dirt roads, remember to watch out for the boy-racers trying to drift in their Geminis". "I don't worry that much about parallel parking, I figure no one has ever gotten killed by someone parallel parking".


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

only a week, intensely
if u wanna learn better, the u should push to the limit.
face ur fear, u will learn faster


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Alternatively, you can just skip getting a license "Because you don’t need a car. Not really. Not these days." -- Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

i learn abou a week, intensely though


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I had my drivers license dangled over my head as a bribe to get my grades up in highschool. I was a failing student tho for years long before the driving baiting so I was just like screw it I have friends that drive. 

My mom actually bought a really old BMW for me out of my parents divorce settlement and took me out for my first drivers lesson where I was supposed to learn how to drive a clutch. Lol the car broke down during my first lesson. SO I never did drive that car or learn how to drive a stick. 

I got my drivers permit when I was 18. And I got my license later that year. I failed the drivers test twice before I got it. 

I did not really have incentive to want to drive prior to that. I think just in that it was being used as a tool to try and get me to do something lol. 

I do remember being scared to drive initially. Now I drive like a bat out of hell unless the roads are icy or covered in snow. Um I would not recommend my 180 from fear to bat out of hell.I have had more speeding tickets then anyone I know and a few fender benders. But you will get over this rusty foreign feeling you have when you drive.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

In my country you take 36 hours of theory, 28 hours of practice (max. 2 a day) and than you can do your test to get license. I have it since 18 years.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> I had my very first driving lesson today. I'm wondering how many hours I should get in practicing before going scheduling my driving test? I'm 26 years old and wanted to learn sooner. But I'm working on it now. I'm doing surprisingly better than I thought I would. I was very nervous about trying it because I've watched someone else learning years ago and they were so jerky. The first 10 minutes were rough, but smooth sailing from there so far. Still, I want to be realistic. I haven't learned parallel parking yet, but I was backing into spaces by the end of the hour.
> 
> How long did it take you to learn how to drive? Should I schedule the driver's test now and cram for it? Or be patient?


ISTP : controling anny kind of machinry is in my/our blood .
I/we just get in , turn the egnition and drive/sail/fly away to wherever i/we want .


----------

